# Would There Be Issues Selling A UK Spec Motorbike In Spain?



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Hi all, 

One of the reasons for moving to Spain is the opportunity to use my motorbike more, and take advantage of the brilliant roads, and the glorious weather 

I just wondered if there were any motorcyclists on here that have any experience of how easy it will be to sell a UK spec bike in the future? Are they frowned upon like grey imports were a few years ago in the UK, and would they be worth significantly less than a Spanish registered bike? There used to be a rumour that UK spec bikes were sort after because they didn't have any power limitations on them, but I think this was mainly in Germany, and I'm not sure it applies in Spain?

My plan was to bring my BMW GS Adventure with me, and then register it onto Spanish plates. I believe I will have to have it inspected, but I'm assuming I won't have to have the clocks altered, but possibly the headlight?

I'm now wondering if it would be worth selling it here, and then buying new in Spain?...ideally I wouldn't want to because as in any trade up it will end up in an increase in outlay...but if it would be worth significantly less in the future maybe it would be worth considering?

Any help and advice from any motorcyclists, or the many knowledgable members on here would be gratefully received 

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

StevejR1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One of the reasons for moving to Spain is the opportunity to use my motorbike more, and take advantage of the brilliant roads, and the glorious weather
> 
> ...


Sold my VFR V-Tec here with no problem to a Spanish lad even when it was still on UK plates, he was quite happy.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We have bikes and noticed the prices are much higher in Spain but havent tried to sell any, if we were buying we buy in the UK and bring over , even with registering them still the cheaper option


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

maureen47 said:


> We have bikes and noticed the prices are much higher in Spain but havent tried to sell any, if we were buying we buy in the UK and bring over , even with registering them still the cheaper option


Interesting.....do you 'modify' them in any way?..ie new headlamp or just redirected?....adapt the clocks?...stickers or replace? Apart from those two items I can't see how once on Spanish plates they'd be any different?

I'm hoping to keep my GSA, but the new model is calling me!...but that's another story!!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola
I once had an enquiry from a guy that noticed the price of Harley Davidson´s in Spain was about 10,000 more than the UK. Guess what? The import duty (first registration tax) all but wiped out the difference, and when I said about headlights and possibly tyres - put an end to the idea. 

Davexf


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

maureen47 said:


> We have bikes and noticed the prices are much higher in Spain but havent tried to sell any, if we were buying we buy in the UK and bring over , even with registering them still the cheaper option


I will be bringing a 600 Fazer over with me when we relocate and possibly another bike, my husband will be bringing his bike with him (whatever he has at the time).
We will possibly be bringing our car with us too, but that depends on how new it is and what type of car we think we might get more use out in whatever area we move to. (I am liking the sound of Costa de la Luz, possibly near Cadiz).
Any advice given will be useful to me too


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

StevejR1 said:


> Interesting.....do you 'modify' them in any way?..ie new headlamp or just redirected?....adapt the clocks?...stickers or replace? Apart from those two items I can't see how once on Spanish plates they'd be any different?
> 
> I'm hoping to keep my GSA, but the new model is calling me!...but that's another story!!


Some of ours needed nothing , some headlight adjustment , certificate of conformity from supplier but straightforward.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies 

I managed to decipher the BMW Motorrad Spain website yesterday, enough to get to the price of a new GS Adventure in €'s.....it only worked out £2-300 dearer than in the UK...but my price was based on a TE model, and I couldn't work out what the price was based on on the Spanish site.....

......but if it's like for like I was very surprised that the difference was so little 

(.....allowances have to be made in my ineptitude in computers, and minimal Spanish, in compiling this information  )


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The person you need to get in touch with is Pete who goes by the pseudonym Xtreme


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Many thanks Baldilocks


----------

